# What is the difference in optic's of the Leupold Vari X I,II and III..???



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I was wondering how much of a difference there was in the optics of the various Leupold Vari X scopes . I now there is a big price difference so there must be a big optic difference...Or is it more of a " I got a vari x III and you only have the vari x I "..? Thanks for your help guys / gals..


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.leupold.com/corporate/resources/faqs/#questionFive
In practical terms, there is a huge difference between the VX-I and the VX-II. There is a noticeable difference between the VX-II and the VX-III, and the better adjustments on the VX-III are enough to justify the price difference. That being said, the current VX-II line is one of the best scopes for the money on the market considering everything.

The Zeiss Conquest line used to be a screaming deal when they first came out, but the prices have really jumped up the last 5 years. b I have owned a fe and still own one with the #4 reticle. This scope is unreal and is better than the VX-III hands down to my eyes, the adjustments are spot on and don't move.

A good sleeper scope are the Pentax Lightseeker. These are the same as Burris Signature and are usually a few bucks cheaper and can be had used for a LOT less than the Signature. I've owned a few of these (still own one) as well as the Signature and they are better than Leupold VX-III in everything but eye relief and eye box, and they are heavier (if that matters). They are brighter and resolve better and the adjustments are much better.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I have two vari I's...and an ultimate slam. My issue with really expensive glass is this: I don't use it enough to justify the cost.

I use my guns (for hunting) several times each a year; thats it.

So, if you are looking for a hunting scope to use a few times a year save the money and get two scopes instead of one.

My dad has a nikon prostaff and I think that is also a nice scope for the price.

You decide the difference by going to a store and looking through each one and do whats best for you and what you have to spend. For me a lower end leupold is a great value...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a couple Leupods, my newest ones being a Vari-X III and a VX-III. Both are fine scopes.


> I now there is a big price difference so there must be a big optic difference...Or is it more of a " I got a vari x III and you only have the vari x I "..?


Honestly? The difference in optics between the lines is barely discernable. Worth the price? I would say no. The optics on my Muellers are as good as the Vari x III in any conditions I have ever encountered, and you can save a heck of a lot of money to boot.
I am putting together a MOA Savage for my kid who is one heck of a fine shot and needs a gun as good as he is to hone his technique. The scope I am putting on it?
http://www.muelleroptics.com/products/MT451440
Looking through this scope, I am seriously thinking of getting one for my 77/17, to replace the lower powered VX-III that is currently on it.

The kids gun is supposed to be in ths week I hope we can give it a run this weekend.


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have the vari X ii on my Encore and love it. I couldn't justify the extra money for the vari X iii. I can't imagine it would make that much of a difference-but I could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

ESOX said:


> I have a couple Leupods, my newest ones being a Vari-X III and a VX-III. Both are fine scopes.
> 
> Honestly? The difference in optics between the lines is barely discernable. Worth the price? I would say no. The optics on my Muellers are as good as the Vari x III in any conditions I have ever encountered, and you can save a heck of a lot of money to boot.
> I am putting together a MOA Savage for my kid who is one heck of a fine shot and needs a gun as good as he is to hone his technique. The scope I am putting on it?
> ...


I've unfortunately owned too many scopes over the years, and I'm admittedly a bit of an optics snob, so I beg to differ. There is a very noticeable difference between the VX-I and the two lines above it. This is especially true in low light and in the way you can see detail through them. Maybe not enough for everyone to justify the extra cost, but certainly noticeable. The crappy friction adjustment alone is enough to exclude the VX-I from consideration. The best value in the Leupold lineup is the VX-II line. This is basically an improved Vari-x iii from years ago.

I think Mueller scopes are great scopes for the money. I've owned 3 of them - no longer own any of them. The best scope they have optically in their lineup is the tac II, and it's a nice scope but starting to get up there price wise. 

Optics are one of the most subjective things on the market. What one person thinks is awesome, another might not be that impressed with. When you factor in cost, this brings another perspective to any sort of comparison. I finally caved in and started to spend real money on scopes about 10 years ago after I missed a chance at a nice buck on opening morning literally right at the start of legal shooting. I had a cheap scope and couldn't see well enough through the scope to be able to take the shot. By the time it got light enough to see the rack, by then I didn't have a shot and never saw that buck again. It took a couple years but the next scope I bought cost more than the gun and I've never looked back. I also invested in a good set of binocs after that incident - that is a related but totally different conversation. I continue to buy various scopes when I can get deals on them to try out, and as objective as I try to be I always end up comparing it to one of my better scopes and it ends up getting the boot. Even though I get deals on them I rarely break even when I sell them and in the long run it's cheaper to just spend the money on a good scope and be done with it.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

ESOX said:


> I have a couple Leupods, my newest ones being a Vari-X III and a VX-III. Both are fine scopes.
> 
> Honestly? The difference in optics between the lines is barely discernable. Worth the price? I would say no. The optics on my Muellers are as good as the Vari x III in any conditions I have ever encountered, and you can save a heck of a lot of money to boot.
> I am putting together a MOA Savage for my kid who is one heck of a fine shot and needs a gun as good as he is to hone his technique. The scope I am putting on it?
> ...


Let me know which model of VX-III you have and I will buy you the Mueller on an even up trade.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Bersh pretty much covered it. Is there a difference? Absolutely. Is the price difference worth it to you? Only you can answer that. It can be subjective and to be honest, most people don't really spend enough time behind good glass to really know the difference. Good optics are an investment. I find it odd and a bit funny that people will easily spend $600-$800 on a rifle and then cringe at spending anything more than $150 on optics. The optics are more important thanm the rifle...can hit what you can't see. Discount optics cheapen the whole package. Today you can get pretty good glass without spending a fortune but there is a reason there is a difference in cost. I own VX111's, VX11's, Burris Sig Series, Fullfields, and Bushnell Elites...all work well and represent different price points. Personaly, even if I only get to rifle hunt a few days a year, all the more reason to make sure my equipment won't let me down....can't put a price on the value of my limited time in the field.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> Bersh pretty much covered it. Is there a difference? Absolutely. Is the price difference worth it to you? Only you can answer that. It can be subjective and to be honest, most people don't really spend enough time behind good glass to really no the difference. Good optics are an investment. I find it odd and a bit funny that people will easily spend $600-$800 on a rifle and then cringe at spending anything more than $150 on optics. The optics are more important thanm the rifle...can hit what you can't see. Discount optics cheapen the whole package. Today you can get pretty good glass without spending a fortune but there is a reason there is a difference in cost. I own VX111's, VX11's, Burris Sig Series, Fullfields, and Bushnell Elites...all work well and represent different price points. Personaly, even if I only get to rifle hunt a few days a year, all the more reason to make sure my equipment won't let me down....can't put a price on the value of my limited time in the field.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

I have the leopold vx1 on my ruger 7mag. I have a Mueller on my Encore. I Just put a Nikon Prostaff on my Slug gun. To my eye, the Nikon is all around better. That being said, They are all bright and clear enough for what I use them for. Never had a problem lining up on a deer during legal shooting hours with any of them. CDAD


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Bersh pretty much covered it but there is more to scopes than just the quality of the glass. Preciseness and repeatability of the adjustments is also very important. The ruggedness of the construction is essential, especially in a harder recoiling gun.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

bersh said:


> Let me know which model of VX-III you have and I will buy you the Mueller on an even up trade.


No thanks. That scope will be going on a 7 x 57 Mauser that I am having redone for the lad.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

OK thanks guy's..I will have to admitt that I do not spend alot on scope's. On my rifle I have a simmons 44 mag with the AO/ 4x12x50 and spent some where in the $160 range...On my ultra slugger I have a 3x9x40 Redfield..paid a bit more for that...I want to upgrade the one on my shotgun first because I use that 95% of the time...So from what Im hearing I should look into the Muellers and the Vari-x II's and skip the Vari-x I and the Vari-x III...Now with all this being said my brother has a Swarovski and that thing is unbelievable...But for $1600 it should be..:lol:


----------

